# catfish bait tip



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

nothing works like some railroad twist tobacco spit on your cut bait!!!! lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

lately, i have been adding a couple of drops of anise oil to a piece of shrimp. it seems to be working really good. thank God for catfish in weather like this.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i fish lakes and rivers alot for cats and no matter what baits i cast out, raw shrimp always gets more than all others combined. i just wish i could find it cheaper.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2011)

ez, i bought mine at aldi's. also found it at wm, less than 5 bucks for a bag of med. size, peeled.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ive actually never checked aldis. thanks


----------



## basshunter7 (Sep 22, 2011)

im a big fan of shrimp also they just seem to love it. i have more luck with shrimp than anything when it comes to cats.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

We use shrimp on the Ohio a lot when were just out to catch fish. Seems like you can catch just about anything on it. Most common are channel cats, then hybrid striped bass, followed by Freshwater Drum, and you even get the occasional blue cat. I agree, it can be very expensive, and when the bites hot I buy two bags. 

Here's my tip for shrimp. Buy a tub of chicken liver and thaw out some shrimp. Then put the shrimp in the chicken liver tub, they will absorb a good bit of blood. You will catch tons of fish on this method even when everything else fails. Hybrid stripers love it too.


----------



## bacustomknives (Mar 30, 2012)

Lol, no doubt!


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

We use shrimp for channels works great I add garlic and yep I get it at aldis cheap 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

My favorite bait for catching catfish in numbers, has always been creek chubs. Use them live, cut them or curl them onto the hook. I use shrimp a lot like others, last minute fishing no time to catch bait, stop at a grocery store and there you go, lol. 

To me the special sauce/blood/garlic or whatever you "add" to your bait, doesn't really make any difference, if its a bait the fish are biting, when they find it and are hungry, they are gonna eat it regardless. Channel cats especially don't need any help finding your bait.

Also good old fresh cut shad, is really hard to beat. You throw out a pole with cut shad in waters that hold hungry channels, you are catching fish.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Fresh cut skipjack , I buy mine from catfishgearusa, my buddy is a diver who always dives in the river and sees catfish as big as volkswagens and skipjack is the only thing they eat. I also buy my antenna toppers from catfishgearusa. Cheapest toppers on the Internet 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

Well maybe it's time I try some shrimp, I always use cut or whole gills....but shrimp seem like alot simpler way to go!! If I'm fishing a lake with lot of channels over 30"s would scampi work better?......I can't believe I'm thinking about putting a big fat tasty scampi on a hook and casting it into a lake!!LOL Also should the shrimp or scampi always be raw? Those cheap bags of cooked shimp are a no no??


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

catfishnut said:


> Well maybe it's time I try some shrimp, I always use cut or whole gills....but shrimp seem like alot simpler way to go!! If I'm fishing a lake with lot of channels over 30"s would scampi work better?......I can't believe I'm thinking about putting a big fat tasty scampi on a hook and casting it into a lake!!LOL Also should the shrimp or scampi always be raw? Those cheap bags of cooked shimp are a no no??



The raw shrimp is the only way to go in my opinion. I've tried cooked and caught nothing.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

JimmyMac said:


> The raw shrimp is the only way to go in my opinion. I've tried cooked and caught nothing.


I agree and aldis sells bags of raw uncooked frozen 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jjkc (Sep 1, 2010)

Cut Shad and Shrimp for sure I have often wanted to try squid used it a lot in Florida, but it is sold as bait down there and really cheap, not so much up here.


----------



## GarrettH (Sep 13, 2012)

Shrimp is pretty much the only thing i use anymore. I have a tub of rotten chicken liver that I'm going to soak my shrimp in over night tomorrow and use it saturday and or sunday when i go to the river etc. maybe it'll help. that livers so bad you dont even have to open the lid to smell it lol


----------

